# tpf DC meetup pics...



## jocose (Nov 20, 2005)

JonMikal, clarinetJWD, and I met up in Washington, DC, yesterday and spent a lovely day wandering around downtown DC.  Here are a few pics from our time.

*WARNING: by "a few" I mean 27, so this is a long post.*

Anyways, enjoy.


1. ClarinetJWD in front of the White House







2.  The White House






3.  Winged Victory--First Division of the Army






4.  JonMikal looking shady






5.  Top of the Eisenhower Executive Office Building






6.  JonMikal taking an awesome shot of the refletion of the Eisenhower Executive Office Building






7.  Inside the Willard hotel (This is almost a _Being JonMikal_, but not quite.)






8.  JonMikal doing his thing in the Willard hotel






9.  Concierge's desk at the Willard hotel






10.  ClarinetJWD trying to help me get a shot outside the Willard hotel






11.  JonMikal and ClarinetJWD






12.  Me trying to be arty at the US Navy Memorial






13.  My first attempt at a JonMikal technique, and getting ClarinetJWD and JonMikal in the shot.  At the US Navy Memorial






14.  ClarinetJWD and JonMikal at the US Navy Memorial






15.  erm??!!?!?!?!!






16.  A fountain






17.  JonMikal at the National Gallery of Art






18.  The National Gallery of Art






19.  ClarinetJWD at the National Gallery of Art






20.  Me being arty at the National Gallery of Art






21.  ClarinetJWD, JonMikal, and me at the National Gallery of Art






22.  ClarinetJWD and a bit of JonMikal at the National Gallery of Art






23.  The National Gallery of Art  (This is also almost a _Being JonMikal_, but, again, not quite.)






24.  Thanks to ClarinetJWD's and JonMikal's help, a nice sunset over the Smithsonian Institution






25.  JonMikal waiting patiently for his burger at Fuddruckers






26.  An awesome shot of the Capitol thanks to JonMikal and ClarinetJWD






27.  Union Station


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 20, 2005)

nice series Josh! payback is h*ll though, i gave you $20 not to post those 

i certainly enjoyed hanging out with these two characters yesterday. having the secret service chase Joe off the WH fence, being throw out of the Willard, buying drugs on 7th st outside fuddruckers, and stopping traffic on pennsylvania ave for pics, the day was quite fun  it's interesting hanging out with young kids these days 

honestly though, it was a pleasure meeting Josh and Joe. they both have an awesome sense for photography and will undoubtedly be two to watch out for! we discussed trying to make this a routine event....come and join us!

i hope to get some images out later today.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 20, 2005)

Here we go!

1.  From the other side.  jocose and JonMikal





2.  Jon getting...propositioned...





3.  Bullseye!






Now for the artsy ones (I'm also putting these in a separate thread)

4.  Winged





5.  Watercolor





6.  Union Station





7.  Surrealscape





8.  Reflection--Distortion





9.  The Great Pyramids





10.  Appalacian Stand-off





11.  Individuality





12.  The Obligatory Escalator Shot





13.  Corner





14.  Capitol Street





15.  Capitol Construction





16.  C





17.  Lightplay





I apologise to any 56kers out there.


----------



## TBaraki (Nov 20, 2005)

You guys still have Fuddruckers???  The franchises around here all went under years ago.  I miss them so much.  

Great photos; it looks like a fun get together!


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 20, 2005)

wooohooo... Clarinet!!! you are very handsome!!  yay!! 
hehe and wonderful pictures!!!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 20, 2005)

Very nice shots guys. I have not been to DC since the tenth grade. That was a L-O-N-G time ago. I can see I nedd to start planing a trip back before I'm cold and stiff. Good work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 20, 2005)

New meet-up photos! :mrgreen:
Yay!
With members in it looking their very best in all of them, whether they pick a lion's nose or wait "patiently" for their burger! 

How wonderful... I must go through this series all over again now!


----------



## terri (Nov 20, 2005)

Looks like a blast, guys!    :thumbup:    

Thanks for sharing these.   A couple of real winners in here.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks guys   We had a blast, and it was great to finally meet some people from the board.  I'd say we need to do it again fairly soon, and get some more people in on it 
Alright, time to eat.


----------



## bellaPictures (Nov 20, 2005)

these are great pics!!! hope to see some more...i love them all..thanks so much for sharing these


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 20, 2005)

What fun stuff. You guys look like  you had a blast.

Eric


----------



## Chase (Nov 20, 2005)

More people to hate for having fun without me!


----------



## FlightShadow (Nov 20, 2005)

:lmao::lmao:# 15 

erm?!?!??!


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 20, 2005)

awesome photos guys, i loved the abstracts! looks like it was alot of fun. 

some day we texans will have a meetup, you just wait and see


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 20, 2005)

Joe






prior to the secret service dog attack






i was so startled during the attack i didn't get a shot, but here they are checking equipment for damage. they guy in the middle was caught in the scuffle..half his nose was bitten off






after the attack, we decided to go undercover






Jocose and Joe admiring the exectutive office building






Joe capturing his awesome reflection shot!






Joe being a nice guy for the tourists






plant life from the Willard Hotel






Jocose being creative at the Navy Memorial






my take on the 'elevator'






shoes and shadows...the art director wanted to keep me as a display, but i couldn't stay






hide and seek











beam me up Joe






gallery of art east wing






sunset on the mall






Jocose






Jocose brought his friend, Avis, Jr.






'oh come on Jon, do we have to keep walking'?






we worked up an appetite






negotiating a drug deal with an undercover cop.






dont ask....:greenpbl: 






it was fun!


----------



## bellaPictures (Nov 20, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> More people to hate for having fun without me!


 
 Yeh thats true!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 20, 2005)

what a great series of photos from 3 awesome photogs, congrats on a cool meet, looks like you guys had a great time!!  the nose pick shot had me lmao!!! awesome!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice stuff guys, look like you had a good  [font=&quot]
[/font]


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 20, 2005)

...time 


jocose, you remind me of my boss.  that's not a bad thing, i promise!


----------



## jocose (Nov 20, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> ...time
> 
> 
> jocose, you remind me of my boss.  that's not a bad thing, i promise!




Maybe I am your boss....

Oh, wait, you're in Texas, guess I can't be...


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 20, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> some day we texans will have a meetup, you just wait and see


I was thinking I'll try to set one up after this winter blows over... maybe in mid February.  Right now it's just tooooo cold.... staying in the low 60's... freeeeezing....


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 20, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I was thinking I'll try to set one up after this winter blows over... maybe in mid February.  Right now it's just tooooo cold.... staying in the low 60's... freeeeezing....



If we had a meetup in early January, I'd be home, and I'm sure I could drag SpiralOut along too...


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 20, 2005)

that would be great, as long as it didnt conflict with too many of my assignments and such.  but yes, scott would definitely have to come!


----------



## jocose (Nov 20, 2005)

Here's my attempt to compete with the arty pics of ClarinetJWD and JonMikal.

For some reason, all of my pictures turned out very grainy. I'm sure that it was something in my settings. Oh, well. I just hope y'all see these the way I do on my computer at home


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 20, 2005)

i remember the child...very cute
i don't particularly care for the way the protester was exploiting the old woman
excellent gallery shots
the starbucks guy turned out pretty neat :thumbup:

edit: the escalator :hail:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 20, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> edit: the escalator :hail:



You win.

Oh, and the mailboxes turned out great!


----------



## M @ k o (Nov 21, 2005)

I had fun viewing these. Thx for the laughs JM. :thumbup:


----------



## jocose (Nov 21, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i remember the child...very cute
> *i don't particularly care for the way the protester was exploiting the old woman*
> excellent gallery shots
> the starbucks guy turned out pretty neat :thumbup:
> ...


 
I agree with you, but I think that she still made a great subject for the picture (and my awesome PS skills...but I'm not sure I'm going to post the original so no one will ever know).

I think the little boy may just be my favorite picture I've taken.

and yes, my escalator did indeed rock!


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 21, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> I agree with you, but I think that she still made a great subject for the picture (and my awesome PS skills...but I'm not sure I'm going to post the original so no one will ever know).
> 
> I think the little boy may just be my favorite picture I've taken.
> 
> *and yes, my escalator did indeed rock*!


 
don't get hurt from patting yourself on the back :lmao: 

she made an excellent subject for a pic :thumbup: 

hey, a little trivia. why do we call you guys at NASA "monkey boys"?


----------



## jocose (Nov 21, 2005)

cuz if we aren't putting dogs in space we are putting monkeys in space?

I don't know.  If you know, tell tell tell.  If you are asking I can find out.


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 21, 2005)

i assume it's because monkeys were used initially to see if space travel was safe for humans. Enos was the first i believe. 

i can change your user name to Enos if you'd like :lmao:  

oh don't mind me today. im just laughing to keep from crying with all the blisters on my feet  i should post one, eh?


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 21, 2005)

these are just killer...all ya'll took great shots... just love the water ones..

jonmikal, dig the long black coat..!!  soooo..     undercover...!!!

sure makes me jealous....would love to meet all ya'll...... good times!


----------



## jocose (Nov 21, 2005)

JonMikal,

Yes, I'm anal enough that I checked with our History Office, but alas, they had never heard the expression.  I think that we are right that it goes back to the monkeys we sent up before people (and a colleague in my office says that it probably also was derogatory within the military (as NASA was originally a military thang).

I'm not sure I want to be referred to as Monkey Boy (sounds too side/freak show to me), but I DID change my avatar for you....you like?


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 21, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> JonMikal,
> 
> Yes, I'm anal enough that I checked with our History Office, but alas, *they had never heard the expression*. I think that we are right that it goes back to the monkeys we sent up before people (and a colleague in my office says that it probably also was derogatory within the military (as NASA was originally a military thang).
> 
> I'm not sure I want to be referred to as Monkey Boy (sounds too side/freak show to me), but I DID change my avatar for you....you like?


 
dang, some departments ARE good at keeping secrets unless the history guys are your age :lmao: 

love the avatar....looks like Enos!



			
				jocose said:
			
		

> (and a colleague in my office says that it probably also was derogatory within the military (as NASA was originally a military thang).


 
i would think so.


----------



## jocose (Nov 21, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> You win.
> 
> Oh, and the mailboxes turned out great!


 
Do you really think so?  I can't decide if I like it or not.  I did a lot of cropping and rotated it a bit.

But I won't argue with a complement


----------



## jocose (Nov 21, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> dang, some departments ARE good at keeping secrets unless the history guys are your age :lmao:
> 
> love the avatar....looks like Enos!
> 
> ...


 

The only secret NASA's been able to keep is where have the aliens.

Oh ****.  I didn't say that.  You never read this.  I don't know what your talking about.  Alien Who?  Never heard of him.


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 21, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> The only secret NASA's been able to keep is where have the *aliens*.
> 
> Oh ****. I didn't say that. You never read this. I don't know what your talking about. Alien Who? Never heard of him.


 
we should discuss this next meet-up :mrgreen: there are a few closer than you think.

area 51 = 

oops, i didn't that that................:lmao:


----------



## jocose (Nov 21, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> we should discuss this next meet-up :mrgreen: there are a few closer than you think.
> 
> area 51 =
> 
> oops, i didn't that that................:lmao:


 
well it's obvious thay you don't work at NASA.  Everyone knows that Area 51 is a cover.  There are no aliens there.  They are down at KSC.  Damn, I did it again.  Talking too much.

OK, everyone, move slowly away from the computer.  Don't mind that runaway curser, it's for your own good.


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 21, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> *well it's obvious thay you don't work at NASA*. Everyone knows that Area 51 is a cover. There are no aliens there. They are down at KSC. Damn, I did it again. Talking too much.
> 
> OK, everyone, move slowly away from the computer. Don't mind that runaway curser, it's for your own good.


 
:lmao:  you are so very correct. 

i'd run and hide if i were you...if you see a few black coats, RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 21, 2005)

Great series guys.   Glad to see you got together and had a blast.  I really enjoyed your pics.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 21, 2005)

One more:


----------



## mpdc (Nov 21, 2005)

By the by DC people.  I am very sorry that I screwed up and didnt make it.  My flower had an awards ceremony to goto, and frankly...  Well you know...
We all have to make choices...
(She is better looking than you guys.)


----------



## jocose (Nov 21, 2005)

MPDC,  don't sweat it.  There WILL be a next time, and you WILL be there.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a great time! Thanks for sharing your shots, it's always cool to see the different ideas each person has even though you were all at the same locations together


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 21, 2005)

Amanda.  She lives!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 21, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Amanda Gallamore.  She lives!!!



Yes she does :mrgreen:


----------



## kelox (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks like you guys had an awesome time, wish I was there.


----------



## jocose (Dec 8, 2005)

But you will come to the next one, right?

Go to the Meetup forum...you can be the first to reply to my thread of setting up a second meetup.  That would be so cool, cuz then I wouldn't feel so lonely over there with no one (hint hint all you MD/DC/VAers) responding.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Dec 11, 2005)

Hello all

Jo Cose pointed me to this forum. We have been emailing one another back and forth a few times. I shoot in D.C. as well and work in D.C. and would love to join your next photography outting. My web site with all my details should be on my signature of this point. Jo, thanks for pointing me to this forum.

Scott


----------



## jocose (Dec 11, 2005)

Scott,

'tis my pleasure.  You should post a welcome in the introductions forum, and definitely post some of your pics on the general gallary.  Also, under the Photo Locations forum, there is a sub-forum called Meet Up.  I've posted a message there trying to get these DC losers to hook up again.  You can start following that thread to see when the rest of the gang finally get their act together 

Anyways, welcome to the Photo Forum, take yer shoes off, and stay awhile...the folks here might be a little odd, but their warm and lovable.


----------

